# Creative Audigy 2 ZS: FireWire questions



## Rennurdaor (Nov 20, 2005)

The drivers for my motherboard’s onboard sound were causing problems, so I replaced the onboard sound with an Audigy 2 ZS card. It is fantastic! I am not having any problems, but there are some questions about its use the answers to which I have not been able to glean from the manual or the online knowledge base. Since my questions involve three different issues, I am making three different posts. I hope this doesn’t violate some kind of posting rule. If it does, I apologize. I certainly will appreciate any help anyone can give me. Creative has not replied to my questions.

My motherboard does not have onboard FireWire (IEEE 1394). My case has two front USB ports which I have connected to a motherboard header and one front FireWire port which is not connected. My Audigy 2 ZS card has a rear FireWire port. Am I correct in assuming that the Audigy card gives me FireWire capability, just as if I had a simple FireWire card in some PCI slot, via its rear port? (I.e. does my Audigy do double duty as a sound card and a FireWire card?) I do NOT have the Audigy 2 ZS Platinum. There is an internal FireWire connector on my Audigy 2 ZS into which will fit the connector on the cable to my case’s front FireWire port. According to the manual this connector is to be used to connect to the Platinum Drive which includes a standard FireWire port on its front panel. Can I connect my case’s front FireWire port to the internal FireWire connector on my Audigy 2 ZS (non-Platinum) card and thereby have a front case FireWire port?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes,the firewire port is functional.
There shuold be drivers for it on the installation CD.
The platinum drive header is designed only to connect the platinum drive.
If you want to connect the front ports,you will need a firewire
PCI card with internal headers or headers on the motherboard.


----------

